# Southern Ontario Emergency Breakdown Help



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey I was wondering we are a small company only 2 trucks right now and Ide sure love to know if there are local people that would be able to network in case of breakdowns. We work the Thornhill, Northyork and Downtown areas. If your interested please comment.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I am in the Burlington, West Hamilton Mountain Area, Always willing to lend a hand if anyone is in this area. I am a 1 truck deal to, so networking helps. Already found some good guys on here.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello
I am in Toronto Central corridor....like Jeff a 1 truck show with plow,blowers and shovels.
If you get stuck let me know.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi there,I am more than happy to help out with any snow REMOVEL issues u may have.
I am located just north of woodbridge,have a 21/2 yard loader,as well as a new NEW HOLLAND L190 with a pusher,and bucket.
Here is my cell: (416)606-3244 Frank


----------



## ParadiseLS (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm only one man with one truck. I could help out in Thornhill and parts of North York. I cover a basic area of Steeles - 407,, Dufferin - Bayview (Willowbrook), and go south of Steeles to Finch on Bathurst/Hilda

Last year I was in a few binds, so I can relate to you wanting some peace of mind in case something goes wrong.


----------

